# New World Cat 320 build



## CHA CHING

I received some pictures from Scott in the last few weeks.
The new boat is taking shape.
These boats are resin infused so the layup and prep is extensive but the actual infusion process goes really quick.
Here's the hull in the bag, the mold, the hull infused, the stringer system, the deck in the mold, and the stringers dropped in the hull.
Hope to have more next week. It's scheduled for late January completion.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Wow, already looks like a beast risening from the floor!! FISH ON!! Congrats on the new sled. Keep us updated will be nice to see it as it comes along!


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

Looks like it is taking shape! I always like seeing the build pictures and seeing what goes into the process.


----------



## mstrelectricman

Is it gonna be a 320 EC? Which outboards?


----------



## williamcr

I cannot wait to see it.
Are you going to put a tower on it too?
what are you going to hang off the back?


----------



## nelson6500

Jeff,

I'm gonna say it bro

CHA CHING :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Hotrod

I cant wait to fish outta this one! (hint,hint)


----------



## CHA CHING

320 CC
Joey, I am sorry I owe you many trips buddy. 
Going with the new design 300 Suzukis.
6 year warranty and a deal I couldn't refuse.
Plus being 25 inch shaft motors they can be sold for any application because both motors are the same. No counter rotating.


----------



## MustangMike

Very cool. That is going to be awesome!


----------



## Angler 1

Sweet, cant wait to see it.


----------



## FinHed

Looking good Capt. Congratulations and I can't wait to fish that sweet machine!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Very Nice


----------



## RLwhaler

Very nice..what a BEAST!


----------



## btreybig

Looking good Jeff! Can't wait to bloody that deck up!


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

Lighter, stronger and faster, infusion is the way to go. i just bought a vacuum pump to build replacement panels for my boat. Wish mine was done like this... Is this one of the corecell cored boats?


----------



## CHA CHING

It is corecell cored. It's supposed to be approx 1500 pounds lighter than the 33TE.
Looking forward to it


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

CHA CHING said:


> It is corecell cored. It's supposed to be approx 1500 pounds lighter than the 33TE.
> Looking forward to it


That's what I was thinking. I actually bought all the vacuum pump and assembly, planning on changing out the floor in my boat next year with the same system they use on this hull. They have some neat Youtube vids of how they do it. Incredible boat, I'm jealous!!!


----------



## CHA CHING

Here's a few more pictures from World Cat.
They installed the Airmar CM599LH transducer today. The transducer is 
14 1/2 inches long and 6 inches wide.
The deck and hull should be joined by the end of the day tomorrow. 
Looking good so far. I was EXTREMELY happy that World Cat agreed to do the transducer install for me during the build.
Thanks Scott!!!


----------



## CHA CHING

*Electronics*

I think I now have all the electronics and accessories in. It will be a very busy month of February getting all this in.

2 Simrad NSE-12's
1 Simrad NSE 8
Simrad 6KW open array radar
Simrad 4G Broadband Radar
Simrad BSM-2 Sounder
Simrad AC42 Autopilot
Simrad RC42 Rate compass
Simrad Sonic Hub
Simrad LSS-2 structure scan HD sonar
2 Simrad IS40 Displays
Simrad Sirius Weather module
Simrad OP-40 remote
Simrad RS35 VHF/AIS radio
Simrad HS35 Wireless Handset
Yuassa sideband radio
Taco Grand Slam370 outriggers and 18' poles
Fusion MS AV700 head unit
2 Wetsounds HT4 amps
1 Wetsounds HT6 Amp
2 Wetsounds HT2 Amp
2 pairs Wetsounds SW65 speakers
2 pairs Wetsounds SW808 speakers
3 10" Wetsounds subs
1 pair Wetsounds Rev8 tower speakers
all with RGB led rings
Airmar CM599LH Transducer
Airmar 150 WX weatherstation
2 Lumishore SM150-CCP-2 Color Change Surface Mount Underwater LED Lights
Teleflex Autopilot Pump
2 8ft Digital VHF Antennas

I'm gonna be busy....


----------



## doughboy361

Nice electronic set up. That ducer set up is a beast.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

That is the best transducer install I have ever seen, that will be awesome and you'll see everything. Where are you going to mount the side scan?

I just installed one on my boat as well, but it's not nearly as cool as your flush mount:


----------



## CHA CHING

The side scan will be on the opposite side.
I did the same on my last Worldcat and it worked great. The back (actually the front) of the transducer will be where the transom and the bottom of the boat meet. It's the transom bracket mount type without the bracket. I run the cable up the back of the transom and thru into the splash well and bundle it next to the motor rigging to the console. 
Simrad has a setting which allows you to run the transducer backwards and it will invert the image. It worked great before and I'm hoping for the same results. 
Oh, it's screwed and 4200'd to the bottom of the boat. Easily done being a cat.


----------



## CHA CHING

I also like the fact that yours is close to centerline


----------



## CHA CHING

*More Pictures*

Plumbing complete and deck bonded to hull today.
Won't be long now.


----------



## Sounding_7th

That ride with those electronics is gonna be SICK! Congrats!


----------



## Hotrod

Man, that thing is gonna jam hard!


----------



## MustangMike

Really looking nice.


----------



## CHA CHING

*Todays Pictures*

Scott sent me a few more pictures today. Console and Leaning post might be in tomorrow.


----------



## jdusek

Looking Good.


----------



## BackLashKing

Awesome.. cant wait to see the final product.


----------



## whos your daddy

Looks good Capt.Jeff!


----------



## Texas Bluewater Mafia

Thats going to be an incredible rig...


----------



## CHA CHING

*Todays Picures*

I guess when you have 4 or 5 guys working on a boat it gets done!!
It also helps that everything is already built (except for the hull itself) and sitting on the shelf.


----------



## ALL OUT OUTFITTERS

Bada$$


----------



## saltwater4life

CHA CHING said:


> I guess when you have 4 or 5 guys working on a boat it gets done!!
> It also helps that everything is already built (except for the hull itself) and sitting on the shelf.


In the other cat thread, you said it'll be done by late February or early march. At the rate it's coming together, do you still see it taking until then?

And I thought your other WC was suuuuhweet, I can't wait to see this one! Are you still going to have the tower on the new WC?


----------



## CHA CHING

No tower on this one. I want to be able to trailer without the tower fold down.
It's scheduled to ship on the 15 th of this month. If you look at the list of electronics and stereo equipment that I have to install you'll understand why late February is my expected completion date.


----------



## saltwater4life

CHA CHING said:


> If you look at the list of electronics and stereo equipment that I have to install you'll understand why late February is my expected completion date.


Ann you know what, I completely forgot about that. You got some tasks ahead of you my brotha. Can't wait to see that beatSt completed!!

S4L


----------



## CHA CHING

*Almost there!!*

It should be on a truck today and here by Friday.


----------



## Snapperslapper22

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicee!!!!!


----------



## saltwater4life

Pure thing of beauty..............


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Wow,, Congrats!!! Very nice ride for sure!! FISH ON!!!


----------



## hanapa'a

Nice boat cap. A 266 SC world cat is on my list too 
Soon or later


----------



## doughboy361

What's the fuel capacity? Also PM sent.


----------



## jdusek

Man they built that boat in no time.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

That is so awesome, I've never had a new boat, looks like I'll have to save up!


----------



## CAT TALES

Ya. That was fast! It takes me longer than that to just wash my boat! Looks great Jeff. Congrats!!!


----------



## williamcr

I cannot wait to see it.
Looks great!


----------



## Trouthunter

Very nice!

Th


----------



## Hotrod

Great build! I like the foot locker storage


----------



## CHA CHING

It holds 300 gallons, retail price for the 320cc is 245k and it comes loaded. The only options are riggers, stereo, hull color, and full cockpit enclosure. Everything else is standard including windlass and hardtop.
The foot storage is very cool and the amount of total storage is crazy. There's a place for everything. This boat has up to 1500 quarts of insulated fish box.
Anyway it's on it's way here so I've got the dewalt batteries charging!!


----------



## saltwater4life

Envious


----------



## Anthony C

That is one bad*** boat and will be a truly rigged to the max fishing machine!!!


----------



## PELAGICDAWG

*Thats nice :cheers: caint wait to put some fich in her*


----------



## FinHed

Anticipation is a killer. Getting close Capt.


----------



## OffshoreChris

Please post up more pics when you get her.


----------



## JWT

Congrats on the new ride. I guess you kept your old trailer? If you are curious if the weight savings are there you can weigh it at BU Growers (near Whataburger) in Bay City.


----------



## saltwater4life

CHA CHING said:


> It holds 300 gallons, retail price for the 320cc is 245k and it comes loaded. The only options are riggers, stereo, hull color, and full cockpit enclosure. Everything else is standard including windlass and hardtop.
> The foot storage is very cool and the amount of total storage is crazy. There's a place for everything. This boat has up to 1500 quarts of insulated fish box.
> Anyway it's on it's way here so I've got the dewalt batteries charging!!


Now you got some tedious work ahead of you, good luck on all those electronic installs. Keep us updated


----------



## baitbuckett

Very very very nice ride! That is a fishing machine!


----------



## Josh4wlr

Such a good thread and an amazing boat! You're set up! Good job!


----------



## WilliamH

I saw it in front of your shop last weekend. Nice rig!


----------



## BackLashKing

WOW! Beautiful boat! Congrats.


----------



## hanapa'a

More pictures.I want to see that boat loaded and ready.


----------



## donaken

*very nice...*

saweet ride bro...going to be allotta memories made in that girl!!!
cheers..:brew:


----------



## FISH TAILS

That thing looks awesome congrats!!


----------



## trapper67

congrats on the new sled. and what a new sweet looking sled it is........


----------



## mredman1

*Building the boat*

I really enjoyed the photos showing the progress of the boat being built.

Mike


----------



## CHA CHING

Thanks guys. I have been trying to get started on the electronics install. 
I'm waiting on some aluminum work for the top. I'm going to mount the radars to a fold down kind of rack with some additional rod holders in the back. That will keep me below 14 ft for trailering.
I have the dash cut out sone and retrofitted the factory halogen spreaders to rigid flush mount spreaders. I'll post some pictures later.


----------



## CHA CHING

I also got some stainless swivel mounts for my Wetsounds Rev8 speakers. These are cool because they have connectors built in and the speakers can be removed with one Allen head bolt.
www.wetsounds.com


----------



## CHA CHING

I have no idea why the photos are rotated


----------



## CHA CHING

Dash being cut.


----------



## CHA CHING

Finished product. Perfect fit.


----------



## OffshoreChris

The looks great... But, we need more pics!


----------



## CHA CHING

I've been pulling wires so no new pics yet. I've run 2/0 into the center console for the amps and stereo. I'm hoping to have it rigged and ready inthe next 3 weeks. Work seems to be getting in my way.


----------



## CHA CHING

Added some more cup holders.


----------



## CHA CHING

Added blue LEDs in the bait well as we'll as all the storage compartments, anchor lockers, battery compartments, and the fish boxes and coolers.


----------



## CHA CHING

Bait well again.


----------



## CHA CHING

I have no idea why these pictures are loading sideways, sorry.


----------



## CHA CHING

Lumishore color changing bottom lights. 2900 plus lumens each.


----------



## CHA CHING

Dash Panel.


----------



## CHA CHING

Units up and running.


----------



## CHA CHING

Blue lights on, Wetsounds speakers, 2 pair 8 inch, 2. 10 inch subs, 2 pair SW 650's, 2 REV 8's
Sounds very good.
WWW Wetsounds.com


----------



## CHA CHING

Speakers.


----------



## CHA CHING

REV8's


----------



## CHA CHING

2/0 wire run to the distribution block that I added. Powers the amps on one circuit and the electronics fuse panel on the other.


----------



## CHA CHING

Wetsounds amps installed and wired.
Fused distribution block and ground buss.


----------



## Corey D

*sweet*

looks good......... awesome boat


----------



## CHA CHING

Blue lights on.


----------



## CHA CHING

Red lights on.


----------



## CHA CHING

It's getting closer.
Glenn at Custom Marine Concepts is building my radar mounts and additional rod holders for the top and the transom. Also he is building a rod holder across the back seat for the 80's and electric reels.
He's promised me to have the radar mounts done by this weekend so I can stay busy.
I still have to install the RC42 rate compass, VHF,s and antennas, GPS and Sirius antennas, radar and Sirius modules, and front and side LEDs.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Wow that things gonna rock! Nice work.


----------



## williamcr

It looks great


----------



## BluewaterAg26

Nice boat done right. The LEDs that you have, are they the ones that are blue, white, and red? With the weight of the T-top and electronics its good that you put braces on the leaning post, will definately save some headaches in the future. Beautiful rig...


----------



## WestEnd1

Thats one sweet ride. Congrats on the sled, you have done some very nice work. You're motivating me to redo my wiring that needs it pretty bad.


----------



## CHA CHING

The Led's are the color changing Lumishore. The can change to just about any color you want. They can cycle thru colors or strobe. The intensity has 3 settings.
http://www.lumishore.com/products/underwater-boat-lighting/surface-mount-color-change/smx150-ccp


----------



## Hotrod

WOW!


----------



## saltwater4life

Do those LEDs have any affect on the livies if you have a well full of bait? Disoriented or anything with those bright lights


----------



## CHA CHING

I hope so, Maybe it will make them swim more erratic and look like an easy meal.
I'll find out and let you know.
Just don't turn me in, I might get a ticket for blinding my bait!


----------



## C. Moore

Very nice sled. Looks like you are ready.


----------



## BigOTex

*Very Clean Dash !*



CHA CHING said:


> Units up and running.


 Like that SIMRAD !


----------



## CHA CHING

The only thing I have left is the Radar's, antennas, and upper electronics box.
I made a little headway today machining a custom switch box for one side.
I'll have a Simrad NSE-8 in the middle and another box just like the one pictured that will house the 2 VHF radio's.
As soon as Glenn at Custom Marine Finishes my radar mounts I'll have this wrapped up and ready for a ride down to Matagorda.
On the switch panels I had the covers made to my dimensions at Teak Isle Marine. They are the company that makes all the starboard access doors, tackle centers that you see on a lot of boats.
I took the World Cat switches out of their switch panel which was exposed and mounted them in my custom made box. I added switches and circuit breakers for the extra lights that I'm adding. 
I also bought these magnet catches that will hold the door to the underside of the hardtop. I hope they work better and last longer than spring lifts.


----------



## CHA CHING

Don't be critical on the beachside of the box. It won't be seen.


----------



## CHA CHING

Front side.


----------



## CHA CHING

Inside.


----------



## CHA CHING

Magnet.


----------



## CHA CHING

Worked on the electronics Box tonight.
Cutting that fiberglass over head level is tough on the eyes!
Getting closer.


----------



## CHA CHING

Finally cut!


----------



## CHA CHING

The box on the left will be for the VHF radios. Switch Box and radio control on the left and Simrad Nse8 in the middle.


----------



## CHA CHING

Covers open.


----------



## CHA CHING

Magnets hold the doors up, turned out better than I imagined.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Is the bag under the T-top for life jackets? Who makes it-- I have a t-bag and cannot figure out how to mount it to my hard top-- that looks like a much better deal


----------



## flymost

That overhead box is sweet! I can imagine how tough it was to cut that out up there. If my install looks half as good I will very pleased.


----------



## On A Mission

All I can say is WOW!!! Jeff

She sure is excuse the pun "The Cats MEOW"

Great job with the install

Bet you can wait to get some blood on the deck

Good Luck.....

Dan


----------



## baitbuckett

wow... that is one sweet ride!


----------



## Lucky

I can really appreciate the attention to detail. Very nice job.


----------



## CHA CHING

Getting Closer.
Glenn did a great job on the radar mounts.
Trailering to him tomorrow for some rod holders.
I should be able to find the shrimp boats from a long way off!


----------



## saltwater4life

Absolutely sick man, pretty neat thread seeing this baby being built from the ground up and now to see where it's at now. You sir have a suuuuhweet ride. What made you swear away from the tuna tower?


----------



## nelson6500

Went to hang out with Jeff for a few minutes and told him I would post up some pics of his Top all decked out.



















your eyes do not deceive you that is a tracvision so on those slow swordfishing nights you can still watch your favorite shows from direct TV


----------



## MustangMike

Amazing Work and a great looking machine.


----------



## trapper67

Speechless............................................


----------



## CAT TALES

Looks awesome!


----------



## CHA CHING

It's finally done. Except for a few minor things. Taking her down to her new house this weekend.
Sure hope she gets used to the bird [email protected]


----------



## Chase This!

Looks sharp!


----------



## BackLashKing

That boat is sooo sick! Congrats again.


----------



## Marcos Domingues

I mean , C'mon folks....That is a super AWESOME ride. Give the credit where the credit is due.
Tell me , in which sled can you watch " Mike the Knight " while you fishing ... priceless, sat TV. 
Bet IE also check the weather on line.


----------



## WestEnd1

What a beauty!! Very nice looking sled with every bell & whistle you could want. Even better that you did or helped install almost all of the electronics, instruments and add-ons. Well done sir


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Trying to pick my jaw up off the floor!!! Amazing boat.
My wet dream for sure.


----------



## ccbluewater

Looks great, Jeff!


----------



## Hotrod

What a sharp cat!


----------



## Trkins33

I think you live by me...saw this off Skinner the other day going to get a sandwich at Schlotzskys.


----------



## hanapa'a

Wow....nice cat


----------



## Miles2Fish

Need a deck hand?


----------



## TEXASSMOKE

That is one SWEET Mofo right there!!!!!!!


----------

